# La Nilad Coffee & Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

La Nilad Coffee & Tea is a local independent coffee and tea shop in the Philippines, bringing the Filipino touch in the specialty coffee and tea industry right in the key cities of Central Luzon and City of Valenzuela Metro Manila.

*

La Nilad offers both classic and special signature drinks, luscious offering of homemade cakes, pastries and desserts. Our common goal is to give high value coffee and tea products based on freshness, superior quality and consistency. Our&#8230;

More...


----------



## kevinandrew (Aug 8, 2011)

La Nilad Coffee & Tea is a local independent coffee and tea shop in the Philippines i would like to go there, specialty for coffee and tea. La Nilad offers both classic and special signature drinks, luscious offering of homemade cakes, pastries and desserts. The common goal is to give high value coffee and tea products based on freshness, superior quality and consistency.


----------

